# Looking to help find a Maltese



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone got their dog from a breeder in Lower Michigan? My b/fs aunt wants a maltese and she is willing to pay to buy one from a reputable breeder. She is from around Taylor, MI. But anywhere in Lower Michigan would be ok. But she does want to find a dog in driving distance so she can meet with the breeder and the puppy. I'm from Upper Michigan and there are no good maltese breeders here so thats no help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

How far are you from Chicago? I know there are a bunch of good breeders in the Chicago area. If you are interested in their names let me know and I can PM you the ones I have with their contact info.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

There are 5 breeders who are members of the AMA listed on their website http://www.americanmaltese.org.

They are:

Barbara Berquest in New Boston Su-Le Maltese
Ann Glenn in Clarkston Rolling Glen
Chris Holm in Westland Veneridge
Beth Lauer in Bridgeport Laureal
Judy McQuiston in Grosse Ile Richelieu

Hopefully one of these breeders is within driving distance of her place. Let us know how you make out!

Cathy


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> How far are you from Chicago? I know there are a bunch of good breeders in the Chicago area. If you are interested in their names let me know and I can PM you the ones I have with their contact info.[/B]


Are they all reputable? Has anyone purchased a dog from any of these? Maybe I should check with Tony? I know hes from Lower Michigan.


----------



## aea6574 (Feb 18, 2006)

Howdy From Lower Michigan:

I am back from my trip.

We got the hounds from a breeder reccomended by-

Barbara Berquest in New Boston Su-Le Maltese

that was listed above. Her name is Susan and she is in SE Michigan. I have emailed her to find out if she has anything available or coming up and if it is ok if I pass her contact information along. As soon as I hear back from her I will let you know.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

They are:

Barbara Berquest in New Boston Su-Le Maltese
Ann Glenn in Clarkston Rolling Glen
Chris Holm in Westland Veneridge
Beth Lauer in Bridgeport Laureal
Judy McQuiston in Grosse Ile Richelieu

Hopefully one of these breeders is within driving distance of her place. Let us know how you make out!

Cathy 

[/QUOTE] 

Are they all reputable? Has anyone purchased a dog from any of these? Maybe I should check with Tony? I know hes from Lower Michigan.
[/QUOTE]

The only one I've never heard of before is Ann Glenn. As far as I know, the rest have decent reputations. She should speak to whoever is closest to her, see who has pups available and get a feel for who she likes the best.

Cathy


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Howdy From Lower Michigan:
> 
> I am back from my trip.
> 
> ...


Alright thanks![/B]


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

I see this is an old post but we are new and just saw it!
We bought a puppy from the Richelieu line before it was Judy McQuestion. Madonna Garber had that line and sold to her. Wonderful dog!
Anna Engstrom in Grand Rapids well known and has had many show champions such as Ch To The Victor of Eng. I always see her Eng line at shows and know she has good dogs. One of our Boyz had her lines from the Sire side. Ozzy's fathers name is "Fly Boy".


----------

